# System stuck after reboot



## balanga (Apr 5, 2019)

I just booted up my GoFlex Home which came up without any problem, then did a reboot and it stuck here:-

```
FreeBSD/arm U-Boot loader, Revision 1.2
(Thu Nov 30 14:06:37 GMT 2017 root@Test)

DRAM: 128MB
Number of U-Boot devices: 2
U-Boot env: loaderdev not set, will probe all devices.
Found U-Boot device: disk
  Probing all disk devices...
  Checking unit=0 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.
Booting from disk0s2:
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x684724+0x378dc syms=[0x4+0xaa940+0x4+0x88e8b]
/boot/entropy size=0x1000

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...               
Using DTB compiled into kernel.
Kernel entry at 0x1200100...
Kernel args: (null)
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Apr  4 13:41:09 UTC 2019
    root@Pristine:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/sys/DOCKSTAR arm
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
CPU: Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (**unknown 4** core)
  Little-endian DC enabled IC disabled WA disabled DC streaming enabled
  BTB disabled L2 enabled L2 prefetch enabled
  WB enabled LABT branch prediction disabled
  16KB/32B 4-way instruction cache
  16KB/32B 4-way write-back-locking-C data cache
real memory  = 134213632 (127 MB)
avail memory = 121278464 (115 MB)
SOC: Marvell 88F6281 rev A1, TClock 200MHz
  Instruction cache prefetch disabled, data cache prefetch disabled
  256KB 4-way set-associative write-through unified L2 cache
random: entropy device external interface
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
localbus0: <Marvell device bus> on ofwbus0
ic0: <Marvell Integrated Interrupt Controller> mem 0x20200-0x2023b on simplebus0
timer0: <Marvell CPU Timer> mem 0x20300-0x2032f irq 1 on simplebus0
Event timer "CPUTimer0" frequency 200000000 Hz quality 1000
Timecounter "CPUTimer1" frequency 200000000 Hz quality 1000
gpio0: <Marvell Integrated GPIO Controller> mem 0x10100-0x1011f irq 35,36,37,38,39,40,41 on simplebus0
rtc0: <Marvell Integrated RTC> mem 0x10300-0x10307 on simplebus0
rtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
twsi0: <Marvell Integrated I2C Bus Controller> mem 0x11000-0x1101f irq 43 on simplebus0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on twsi0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
mge0: <Marvell Gigabit Ethernet controller> mem 0x72000-0x73fff irq 12,13,14,11,46 on simplebus0
mge0: PHY0 attached, phy_sc points to mge0
mge0: Ethernet address: 00:10:75:28:cc:00
miibus0: <MII bus> on mge0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1116R Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
uart0: <16550 or compatible> mem 0x12000-0x1201f irq 33 on simplebus0
uart0: console (1056,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> mem 0x12100-0x1211f irq 34 on simplebus0
cesa0: <Marvell Cryptographic Engine and Security Accelerator> mem 0x30000-0x30fff,0x3d000-0x3dfff irq 22 on simplebus0
ehci0: <Marvell Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x50000-0x50fff irq 48,19 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat enabled, default to accept, logging disabled
DUMMYNET 0 with IPv6 initialized (100409)
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_CODEL loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_PIE loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm CODEL loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm PIE loaded
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.1: <Marvell EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Marvell EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/da0s2...
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 94DE80724795B2809941CD07
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 14784MB (30277632 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

Is there anywhere to look for clues?


----------

